# graduation diploma and master ( visa help plz)



## penny87 (Mar 7, 2012)

hey guys . i'm penny and i'm 24.
i have applyed for MBA program and i goft my offer letter for 1 year of graduate diploma and 1 year of master . its kind of a package program.

so here is my Q.
if i get my visa can my husband work unlimited or he just can work 20 H per week during first year??
coz you know only master and PHD students's partner can work unlimited . i don't know if i get my visa for master program .
please tell me can he work unlimited or not if it is a packaged program ???!!
thank you


----------

